# Anyone gettin itchy?



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I did the last mow and leaf cleanup and got my little rider ready to go in the back of the shed. I primed and choked the Ariens and gave it 3 pulls and it roared to life, but stinky. I backed it out and left it mid throttle and looked in the tank which was empty and stunk like bad gas. Then it died, out of crappy gas. I filled it up and fired it up and checked the auger and put it back. Now I'm itchin to blow some snow!!!


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Not me lol. After doing the impeller mod yesterday, I was bowing snow! Well, the 2-3 inches we have lol. My neighbors likely were laughing.
Hey, can`t help it, its my very first year owning a blower


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

darcy32171 said:


> Not me lol. After doing the impeller mod yesterday, I was bowing snow! Well, the 2-3 inches we have lol. My neighbors likely were laughing.
> Hey, can`t help it, its my very first year owning a blower


They won't be laughing when you are plowing through the 3 foot snow banks in your driveway and they are hoping (oh please oh please let Darcy come over here) that you will keep going and plow theirs too.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Lol yeah. Actually trying to take on a few to do. I have 3 people so far. Hard to give quotes though. I just have a straight rate of $25 per driveway.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i'm still not ready to put the goldwing in hibernation, maybe tomorrow


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

wow..I dont know where you guys live, but here its been winter for a solid month already! 
the last mowing happens in mid October..

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

darcy32171 said:


> Lol yeah. Actually trying to take on a few to do. I have 3 people so far. Hard to give quotes though. I just have a straight rate of $25 per driveway.


Hey Darcy! I'll let you do my driveway. I'm not a big fan of snow removal and that's why I joined this forum. I want to find the quickest, most effecient method to move it out of my way. Maybe that means getting someone else to do it? 
I have to be honest and admit I'm curious to see how those cutting board skids and impeller kit are going to perform. I like to see machinery operate effeciently.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

$25 is pretty reasonable for your driveway Joe, but I think Darcy's mileage charges to get to your place might give you a heart attack. 

Seriously though, that's why I never had a snowblower before now. The town plows the town sidewalks and for a few bucks, the town guy would come over and blow out my driveway too. I couldn't justify having my own machine. Then I had issues with water in my basement that made me want to keep the snow away from the house and give the meltwater someplace to go. The town plow's too big for that.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

sscotsman, I can tell you what the weather is like in detdrbuzzard and my location. I live in bryan oh and detdrbuzzard lives east and north of me. today it going to be 40, wensday 47,thur 48 possible rain changing to snow, low of 18 sat. I haven't put my kaw into hibernation yet either. all we been getting flurries here. I haven't brought the snow tek home yet. im getting itchy for some snow to blow to.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Been starting the old girl up for the last couple of weeks in hopes of and early snow storm. Also put in some new auger gearbox seals to fix a nagging slow leak. I was going to call Ariens to check on the warranty, but I figured what are the odds of them covering it after 51 years???, so I just paid the $4.00 for new ones, lol. It's 45 and raining down here today with no snow on the horizon, very depressing.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> $25 is pretty reasonable for your driveway Joe, but I think Darcy's mileage charges to get to your place might give you a heart attack.
> 
> Seriously though, that's why I never had a snowblower before now. The town plows the town sidewalks and for a few bucks, the town guy would come over and blow out my driveway too. I couldn't justify having my own machine. Then I had issues with water in my basement that made me want to keep the snow away from the house and give the meltwater someplace to go. The town plow's too big for that.


 This is my first year having one. I just had 5 knee surgeries and last year I used one of those big blue scoop shovels. They work nice, but it all depends where you start to stock pile. We had so much snow, I had no where to stock pile anymore. If we would of had one more dump of snow...I would have been screwed. Plus the fact of having a 4 car driveway...it sucked. Thus the reason...it is blower time.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

BB Cub said:


> sscotsman, I can tell you what the weather is like in detdrbuzzard and my location. I live in bryan oh and detdrbuzzard lives east and north of me.


Bryan Ohio? my in-laws live there! I was just there about a month ago..small world!

One of my other hobbies, besides snowblowers! is growing Bonsai and Carnivorous plants..A major topic of conservation on the carnivorous plants forums is winter dormancy! Venus Fly Traps and Pitcher plants are native to the South-East USA..where they do get a winter season, but a very *mild* and short winter season compared to those of us further north! Those of us in the north often put our plants in the refrigerator for the winter!  because the fridge is "cool, but warmer than outside"..its called "the fridge method"..people in the south-east and north-west US (and England!) think we are crazy..but they dont understand how truly cold, and long, our winters are..I made up this chart a few years ago for a carnivorous plants discussion..it works in this thread too! 

The upper chart shows the seasons according to the calendar..
but those are not the *real* seasons in the northern US and Canada!  
not even close..
by the time winter supposedly "officially" begins on December 21st, its already been winter for nearly two months..










Scot


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm ready with the blower, but I'm perfectly content if it never snows. 
The way it's starting out, it looks like this is going to be a long winter.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Runner50 said:


> I'm ready with the blower, but I'm perfectly content if it never snows.
> .


My sentiments exactly, Runner.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Last winter here was one of those once or twice a century winters. We had an unheard of amount of snow. I heard a report the other day that said that last winter by this time we had two feet of snow on the ground and it just kept coming. This winter we have had four inches so far. I'm ok with that.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well i guess i'm ready seeing that the goldwing got put in hibernation ( last bike to be put away ) today


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Bryan Ohio? my in-laws live there! I was just there about a month ago..small world!
> 
> One of my other hobbies, besides snowblowers! is growing Bonsai and Carnivorous plants..A major topic of conservation on the carnivorous plants forums is winter dormancy! Venus Fly Traps and Pitcher plants are native to the South-East USA..where they do get a winter season, but a very *mild* and short winter season compared to those of us further north! Those of us in the north often put our plants in the refrigerator for the winter!  because the fridge is "cool, but warmer than outside"..its called "the fridge method"..people in the south-east and north-west US (and England!) think we are crazy..but they dont understand how truly cold, and long, our winters are..I made up this chart a few years ago for a carnivorous plants discussion..it works in this thread too!
> 
> ...


Bonsai, Carnivorous Plants and Outdoor Power Equipment, Scot you are one eclectic dude! . All that along with helping us all out on this forum.

Up in these parts, from the last bad storm in the spring to the first snow this fall was exactly six months and all the snow from last winter was a month melting. I don't know about global warming where you live, but it hasn't shown up here yet.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snow*



Blue Hill said:


> Last winter here was one of those once or twice a century winters. We had an unheard of amount of snow. I heard a report the other day that said that last winter by this time we had two feet of snow on the ground and it just kept coming. This winter we have had four inches so far. I'm ok with that.


Last snowfall prediction I heard for around here was around 110" for the season. We've had more and we've had less in years past. Personally I think it's a copout, that's around the normal winter snowfall from what I've seen.

I lived here for the Halloween and Thanksgivings blizzards. Neither time did I have a 2 stage blower, but if it happens again I have the Searsasaurus (10HP 26)


----------



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> Bryan Ohio? my in-laws live there! I was just there about a month ago..small world!





sscotsman said:


> One of my other hobbies, besides snowblowers! is growing Bonsai and Carnivorous plants..A major topic of conservation on the carnivorous plants forums is winter dormancy! Venus Fly Traps and Pitcher plants are native to the South-East USA..where they do get a winter season, but a very *mild* and short winter season compared to those of us further north! Those of us in the north often put our plants in the refrigerator for the winter!  because the fridge is "cool, but warmer than outside"..its called "the fridge method"..people in the south-east and north-west US (and England!) think we are crazy..but they dont understand how truly cold, and long, our winters are..I made up this chart a few years ago for a carnivorous plants discussion..it works in this thread too!
> 
> The upper chart shows the seasons according to the calendar..
> but those are not the *real* seasons in the northern US and Canada!
> ...


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm itchy for Spring to arrive.


----------



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I was itchin' like crazy until today. We got about 5" here in Dayton, pretty wet snow. Got a chance to scratch my itch with my toro 2450.

Tom


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

When I get itchy it's usually my back and hopefully wife will faithfully scratch it for me. Don't really want or need any snow. Twenty years ago maybe it would be OK to get snow. Now, not so much.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm not itchy for snow at all. Someday you'll understand.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I wanted some snow to try out my new machine. Got that, works great, itch scratched.
35 below Celsius today where I'm at, 45 below with the wind chill. That's enough to cure any itch!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> I was going to call Ariens to check on the warranty, but I figured what are the odds of them covering it after 51 years???


You have a 51 year old Ariens


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You have a 51 year old Ariens


Yes. Ray is the proud, happy owner of a 1962 Ariens snowblower. Lots of us in here have older machines. I just sold my 38 year old Gilson. Mark (gustoguy) has one that's older than mine. I mow my yard with a 45 year old Wheel Horse. Take a look around. Lots of old 'arn in here.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I never really thought about it ... I'm guessing those Craftsman blowers I have are 35/40 !!


----------



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks to all and especially to this website. 
I appreciate all of the help!!.

I was able to clean my driveway with style yesterday!!
Instead of using the ol' shovel, I was able to use my 8/26 Craftsman drift breaker. 

Thanks to all the wonderful people on this site, I've got it up and running again!!

Cheers!


----------

